# Ye olde school house - staffordshire may 2016



## tazong (May 31, 2016)

Hi all - have been away for a while as i moved house recently so been really busy with redecorating - painting - laying carpets etc.
Had a free afternoon so went on a double explore with ed the duck.

"The School was founded in 1824 by Lord Harrowby & opened in 1825. Originally there were two class rooms one for boys & one for girls & there were around 100 pupils in attendance.
It was described as a "quaint" building with the headmaster`s house in between the girls & boys classrooms. Parents paid 1/3 per quarter ( about 6.5p ) with the Earl paying 2/3 ( 11.5p ) for each child. Rules laid down in 1843 state that attendance should be days per week from 9:30am to 4pm but not on Saturdays.
Sunday school was 9:30am & at 2pm, both of which HAD to be attended. Children had to arrive five minutes before services. There was a quarterly payment of 9/- (45p) for copy books, but reading books & stationary were free.
In 1895 the building was enlarged. The School was also open in the evenings ( 1848/1849) so that any railway worker who wished to lean to read & write may do so while building the nearby railway.
Due to falling pupil numbers & government cutbacks the school was closed in July 1981 & the remaining 17 pupils went to near by schools. The building appears to have being lived after the school had closed, but has since become boarded up and disused"

Some pictures on the day:










































Finally this is the video footage i took on the day with some flying footage at the end,Because i havent been on a explore for a while i was kind of nervous and a bit aprehensive but a another explore later that day i seemed to get back in to the swing of things.



Thanks for watching and hope you enjoy


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2016)

Tempted to say exploring Old Skool, but you did too good a job of it to appear to be taking the piss, B:B gives a different perspective to your explores, I enjoyed it immensely, Many Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 31, 2016)

That's a lovely job taz.we were in Staffordshire funnily enough very recently.nice to see you on the explore again.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2016)

Tazong that's nice photos and a good post.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2016)

Great video and images Tazong.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 1, 2016)

Great video Tazong, look like a cool place


----------



## tazong (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments folks


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 2, 2016)

I enjoyed that Taz, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10dark (Jul 6, 2016)

Visited here last week but has now been closed up as of today, unable to access.


----------



## tazong (Jul 6, 2016)

Thats a shame fella was a great little explore


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Such a shame it's been left like that, with that history too! 
Lovely photos.
Thanks for sharing


----------

